# Forward Lean Question



## bigbog (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok guys/ladies....time for a skiboot question,
If one was to encounter excessive forward lean while in a boot a shellsize too big(using footbeds..etc)....would that forward lean be lessened if one were to get into the correct shellsize?  Footbeds would be worn..etc.  Don't think I took off all rearward paraphrenalia(sp?)
...
Pondering over this boot that DID have liner packout issues(Technica Diablo Mag with the heatform "Hyperfit" Hypo Schnipo liners).  I tried it when it came out but I bought it too big...   
In the right shellsize...it's under $160 online...   Liner options:  Zipfits, or maybe a Nordica SM 14 liner..  <-- a nice liner, sent after I had packed out my SM 10s..

$.01..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 18, 2010)

check to see if all shims/forward lean stuff are taken off the back. A boot tech could also put a lifter under the toes to set you back.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes wa-loaf...that would be #1 move.  Even though it was uncomfortable(too big you idiot Steve) cuz of having to overcrank on the buckling....   I think I'll at least give them, in the better size, a(nother) try...lol.
But then I can think of a few boots that I can move into pretty well....this exercise over this particular boot may die a quick death..lol


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 19, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Yes wa-loaf...that would be #1 move.  Even though it was uncomfortable(too big you idiot Steve) cuz of having to overcrank on the buckling....   I think I'll at least give them, in the better size, a(nother) try...lol.
> But then I can think of a few boots that I can move into pretty well....this exercise over this particular boot may die a quick death..lol



those boots, and most BTW, have very little customizing capabilities. There is also very little forward lean due to the way skis are currently turned.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 19, 2010)

Agree with ya' Phantom, but I do still go with, what is called a more "lateral" boot..  Most are ok with me..with my limited dorsiflexion/rigid forefoot and with a bit of arthritis that landed on me at birth = makes for a somewhat narrow envelope for forward lean..although a bit of stretching/yoga exercises prior to skiing really helps a ton.
I kissed that "save a ton of $$$" idea off...just as I realized I couldn't really tell, just by visualization...if I'd be getting any fixable/unfixable crushing pressure over navicular/instep... or a cave around my ankle/lower-shin.  
Anyone with the variable-width lower leg and heatgun experience ever "Go At It"...actually attempt to heat up and push inward points in the lower cuff a bit to snug up fit...?  
The list of a few boots to try shouldn't be that tough this time.....


----------



## Glenn (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you have a decent boot fitter in your area? My wife and I started going to one last year. It's made a huge difference.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Do you have a decent boot fitter in your area? My wife and I started going to one last year. It's made a huge difference.



+1

Knowing of that same fitter(Nick at Mount Snow's Bootworks) you referenced above Glenn,  I'm done using my brain cells to figure out what tweaks I might need to make to my boots, or even what boots to buy.  I just walk in, and tell him what i'm feeling (or in the case of when I bought a new pair last New Years Eve, what my skiing style/ability is) and then let the pro do what he does best.  As much as the guy in me thinks that I may know every answer to every problem that I encounter with my equipment   I've come to realize more and more that while EVENTUALLY I might solve the problem on my own, if I get the pro involved at the beginning, 9 times out of 10, the problem gets solved a heck of alot quicker


----------



## Glenn (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going to see if I can steer Melissa into a new pair of boots fitted by Nick this season. I think new boots + new sticks = super happy wife.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm going to see if I can steer Melissa into a new pair of boots fitted by Nick this season. I think new boots + new sticks = super happy wife = super happy Glenn.



Fixed it for 'ya Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Aug 20, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for 'ya Glenn



HA! Yeah, that certainly comes into play!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Glenn said:


> HA! Yeah, that certainly comes into play!



And if that doesn't take care of it, there's always the Midstation!  :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Do you have a decent boot fitter in your area? My wife and I started going to one last year. It's made a huge difference.






Glenn said:


> I'm going to see if I can steer Melissa into a new pair of boots fitted by Nick this season. I think new boots + new sticks = super happy wife.


:beer:


Happy is good!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I did it, placed an order...$149.95 (skis.com) = will see how these do....
Melissa will be happy
Glenn will be happy
Steve is happy
........

;-)


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Well I did it, placed an order...$149.95 (skis.com) = will see how these do....
> Melissa will be happy
> Glenn will be happy
> Steve is happy
> ...



I sense a group hug is in our future.  :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2010)

...lol, well that's enough of the "forward lean" thread...lol, at least *hopefully* I will have the boots shopping done.   Up here the sun, sky, temperature was sure perfect today.....but needed rain on the way.  Spent it at a couple of my/our favorite ponds...chairs, sandwiches and drinks in cooler.  Drove by a few smaller streams where early-Spring paddling outings are a blast....but are bone dry.....just breaks one's heart to see it.  Two summers of something besides very little rain....groundwater table dropping!/ground rising a little..?(ie planet is still warming since last ice age, not gradually...but by fits & starts..?)
Typical Maine pond, lots of water connecting with tons of wetland...except for times of drought(like this year) = the opposite end of altitude spectrum from NH Whites/VT Greens...
A little brook & spring(mainly)-fed pond NE of Moosehead by ~20mi, and just off of BigSpencer Mtn's NE end.  Used to be staffed fire tower 3/4 way up in image #1.  
Most of pond is under 8' in depth except for deepest(~12') stretch out in middle.  Rocky and muddy bottom with weeds and springholes.  A walk along the shoreline path yields someone's beaten up, POS, canoe...left without much fear of being ripped off...;-)
It's great to get to spots where you only hear the wind, a few animals and maybe insects all afternoon...while maybe watching a USAF jet or two leave its trail without any noise.
*Am always interested how pics of Spencer Mtn from this, its end view, always seems to crunch the mountain down a bit...most likely my lack of recognizing the needed settings.....and duplicating an image..lol. Oh well....signing off.

$.01


----------

